# Pluprof On Mesh



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I took over 200 photos of different watches last night. I've been sorting, editing and uploading intermittently today and here's the initial batch to answer the clamour.

First, the southwest corner showing the thickness of the bracelet in comparison to the case:










Then a big picture view:










On the wrist:










A long exposure illum view:










And a UV light illum view:










Here is a link to all the SMP600 photos:

PluProf photos

Let me know if this link works. I'll be happy to loan photos for limited use - just let me know what resolution you need (the site photos are medium res) If anyone sees stolen photos of mine, please let me know via RLT forums.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Colin...that's a big bugger of a watch...you can see where the inspiration for my Dreadnaught's hands came from.

Nice watch and superb photo's of an obvious conversation piece.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic Colin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great example of how function in a tool watch overrides how it should look....very nice Nalu...







Has it been relumed? if not how old is it? still shining bright!!!!

Jason


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Colin that's a terrific watch and bracelet combination. What are the dimensions of the watch? It looks enormous


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Superb


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks Colin. Lovely pictures and a great watch.







If I remember well that watch originally *was* sold with a mesh.

john


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Superb Combo Colin









Cheers Mal


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Great example of how function in a tool watch overrides how it should look....very nice Nalu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly how I feel. This watch was _made_ for barrel chested, deep sea divers and it shows. SMP600 on the right, DN on the left and you feel like Hercules (or was it Thor?) with his bracelets of strength







Yes, the DN hands are obviously inspired by these, but I actually like Eddies execution better. His are subtley easier to read and more handsome, IMHO.

The watch has a NOS bezel, pusher and dial from the folks downunder. The first illum shot is 10 sec (obviously) at f2.0. With the UV keyfob light I found I can make a shorter exposure, sharper picture and still show illum capability. Well, they'll be sharper once I get a mini-tripod.

The watch is at home today, but I'll make measurements and post here. Note that I have 7.25-7.5 in wrists, size 9 hands and this is a super-macro shot, so the perspective is distorted somewhat. The lug distance is 24mm and it seems like it could take 26mm springbars as it has JoT's favorite drilled thru lugs. Because of the size of the case, it is a handed watch. Wearing this [email protected]#$%^d on the left wrist causes pain







I bought this one set up for right wrist wear as I wear my dive computer on the left. It is as comfortable to wear as any large and bulky watch, but best done over a wetsuit of course







.

I believe the watch was sold in black and midnight dials, with mesh or link bracelet or a rubber strap. There's one on US E$ay right now from an Israeli seller that has both bracelets. Which brings me to a question: The watch is 'officially' the SMP600, but it gets called a "PloProf" or "PluProf". I always thought it was PluProf, as in: plus profond, a nickname (the deepest) I had assumed it received when it was popular with JYC and the Calypso crew. Any ideas on this? Is PloProf a misnomer?

Thanks for all the kind comments!

PS - I just tried the link and you can see all of my watch photos by navigating around the site.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I measure 55mm side to side and 43mm lug to lug. With crown of course, without crown measurement would be meaningless for this watch.

A NOS mesh just went for 380USD on e$ay. Looks as if the original was _polished_. Not sure if that's a good choice for this watch (although I'd live to have an original bracelet). I had the option from my source and chose brushed, which fits the tool nature of this watch better IMHO.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It really is a stunning lump of steel ... handy if the Royal Navy come into port


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I believe the watch was sold in black and midnight dials, with mesh or link bracelet or a rubber strap. There's one on US E$ay right now from an Israeli seller that has both bracelets. Which brings me to a question: The watch is 'officially' the SMP600, but it gets called a "PloProf" or "PluProf". I always thought it was PluProf, as in: plus profond, a nickname (the deepest) I had assumed it received when it was popular with JYC and the Calypso crew. Any ideas on this? Is PloProf a misnomer?


All right, answered my own question.

Omega have a vintage model section on their web site which provides some information [though the case information lists: "Case back type: Screw-in (full metal) " for the 600, so some scepticism is warranted]. No picture available on the site









The watch is listed as the 600 Plo Prof, which must be short for Plongeur Professionial or whatever the Swiss equivalent is. The movement is 1002, 20J automatic; mineral crystal; produced from 1970-77; issued on Isofrane strap, with SS bracelet available (mesh not mentioned). Retail price in '72 was CHF700 and the reference number is ST 166.0077.

So there you have it, RLT forum has the goods on the PloProf


----------

